# What Do You Drive?



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 3, 2007)

Well..I felt like making a random topic and I didn't see any other topics similar to this idea, so..what kind of vehicle do you guys and girls drive? I'll get the ball rolling with my 1992 Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2007)

2002 Ford Taurus...SE? Or something. They all have letters at the end of the name on the back and I must confess I don't know what they mean.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 3, 2007)

I drive an '05 Ford Escape XLS and my wife drives a '98 Ford Expedition XLT.


----------



## curvluver (Apr 3, 2007)

An '05 VW Passatt TDI, my wife an '02 Honda Civic


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you for asking, revered Crazy person.

Frankly, it depends on the specifics of the mission. For, let's say, reconissance into a Romulan mining operation (if we suspect something a little more than mining is involved ), a Defiant class ship is most appropriate, because the more sophisticated armament and more efficient plasm flow redux allows us to: A.) blast the hell out of those Warbirds if need be or B.) get our crap out of there before you can say "drifting neutrinos". 







However, usually, I just drive a standard runabout. It's quick, handles well, and is a real beaut, if I do say so myself. While it doesn't have the horses that the Defiant-class does, it's sleek, and you can still get to warp with it.


----------



## Tina (Apr 3, 2007)

One of these...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I'm not in any kind of fancy, smancy, starship, but I do drive a nice lil' P.T. Cruiser. It's a 2005 model and here is a picture I've gotten off google that looks just like him:

View attachment pt cruiser.jpg


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm still driving my old '87 Alfa Spider....


Dave


----------



## Zoom (Apr 3, 2007)

I drive my 1971 Legs.


----------



## Tad (Apr 3, 2007)

In order of priority:

1) My bike
2) The bus
3) My 2001 Toyota Echo

I don't really like cars, so try to use 'em as little as possible, and drive the least car that would meet our needs. Bonus is that it is ecologically and pocket-book friendly, but really it is what I prefer anyway.

-Ed


----------



## love dubh (Apr 3, 2007)

"Champagne"-colored 1994 Honda Accord WITH MANUAL TRANZZZZZ.


And my Raleigh Cadent 1.0.

Wee.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 3, 2007)

Quite a set of crafts you have there Pif! I once had a Plymouth Satellite, but now I'm driving a '96 Ford Explorer 4x4. I can boldly go where few men have gone before.

fa_man_stan



ActionPif said:


> Thank you for asking, revered Crazy person.
> 
> Frankly, it depends on the specifics of the mission. For, let's say, reconissance into a Romulan mining operation (if we suspect something a little more than mining is involved ), a Defiant class ship is most appropriate, because the more sophisticated armament and more efficient plasm flow redux allows us to: A.) blast the hell out of those Warbirds if need be or B.) get our crap out of there before you can say "drifting neutrinos".
> 
> ...


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 3, 2007)

My bike and my "boat" . 1979 Lincoln Mark V Continental, which is currently undergoing a makeover. So, my bike.lol

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 3, 2007)

I drive a dark green 1970 Chevy Malibu station wagon.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 3, 2007)

Tina and Aliena, we need to start a FatGirl Cruiser Club! 

My 02 PT Cruiser:
View attachment 17723


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 3, 2007)

My '02 Daewoo Nubira.  It's the only Daewoo I know. I named her Byung Ye, since she's Korean, and after an old friend of mine.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 3, 2007)

A 1996 Green PPS*












*(Plastic Piece of Shit)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is my baby a 2005 Honda Element


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 3, 2007)

I drive a 2006 Chevy Trailblazer.... LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you mean other than my wife crazy?

Her Blazer and my PT on the days we bought them....... 

View attachment Blazer.jpg


View attachment PT Cruiser.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 3, 2007)

94' Ford Taurus

It's pretty crappy, but I will never get pulled over in it  and it's uhh .. very fat girl friendly? Points, right?


----------



## James (Apr 3, 2007)

my current super-good fuel economy go-cart of a private car... (Fiat Punto)





my work pool car... (Audi A4 - a google pic - mine is right hand drive of course!)




and the car that one day I must own... (Audi TT)





*starts dream sequence.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2007)

'98 Mitsubishi Galant


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2007)

Lulu, my '93 Buick Le Sabre, has a bad transmission and that
car is DRIVING ME out of my mind, #@&$$$$*@###%^!!!


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 3, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Quite a set of crafts you have there Pif! I once had a Plymouth Satellite, but now I'm driving a '96 Ford Explorer 4x4. I can boldly go where few men have gone before.
> 
> fa_man_stan



I apologize profusely for this Stan, but when you said "Plymouth Satellite" and "boldly go..."  there was no way this wasn't going to come to my mind.

Complete with sound.

Sincerely,

The Pifster


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 3, 2007)

I drive a 1999 Chevy Lumina (which is quite fat-friendly) and my husband drives a 2005 Chevy Colorado pickup.

I will *always* have a Chevy.


----------



## Neen (Apr 3, 2007)

My car is a 1996 pontiac grand prix with TONS of miles!


----------



## Takera (Apr 3, 2007)

Mine is a 1985 Dodge 600, with only 96000 on it. I got it from my cousin, after a little old lady used it to tote groceries  

I call her POSey, cause at times she's a POS but she's my little POS so I love her. :happy: 

Here she is before her shiney new paint job...


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Go Camry Go Camry Go Camry Go
View attachment camry small.JPG


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 3, 2007)

2006 Chevy Equinox LT

I love this car, but it's black so it ALWAYS looks dirty.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 3, 2007)

An '01 Isuzu Rodeo. Just on the weekends, one of my job benefits is a free bus pass.

This is just a random Google image, but it's the right color...


----------



## Mini (Apr 3, 2007)

I get chauffeured in the Ghetto Limousine. (Now with less hobo urine!)


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's my baby. :wubu: 

99 GLX 5 spd Turbo! 

View attachment dayout03.jpg


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 3, 2007)

Driving an '89 Lincoln Mark VII right now, but it's really not doing too well. nearing 140K miles, and there's so many little quirks to it I don't wanna start (just for a taste, it has NO Radio and NO Cruise Control).

However, after the title comes, I shall be driving a Buick LeSabre. Nothing fancy. I like my "family cars" myself.

MY oldest brother, however, has a 1979 Pontiac Grand Prix, restored to look VERY nice, sitting at my parents house because he ordered it online here in Illinois, and he now lives in Texas... Ohhh, the temptation to drive it when I see it!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 3, 2007)

1998 VW Jetta TDI 5-speed with a little over 200,000 miles on it.

Love it. 

View attachment Jetta cropped & small.jpg


----------



## saucywench (Apr 3, 2007)

View attachment 17743

Here's mine! 
2004 MINI Cooper S


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 3, 2007)

I drive the demon bug..lol


----------



## Missy9579 (Apr 3, 2007)

I drive a 1998 Honda CRV. Its black. And I love love it. I loe my cruise control. It has a lot of miles on it, 146K, but from what I hear HOndas go forever.

I would love it more if I didnt have 2 car seats and a double stroller in it at all times .....lol Im a nanny, and therefor,,the back seat and trunk part, is filled with ba by crap....


----------



## Ryan (Apr 3, 2007)

My next car will actually be a truck. I'll be getting a full-sized Ford or Dodge with a diesel engine. After I get my truck, I will start making my own biodiesel...which is environmentally friendly and terrorist unfriendly. 

Right now I own a 2007 Ford Fusion SE V6. It's lowered and has 20 inch rims. Because that's how I roll.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 4, 2007)

I drive a 2000 Chrysler Sebring convertible and a 1971 Chevy Camaro, gold :wubu: 

I love cars and would have more if I were rich. But, alas I am not. The Camaro belonged to my Grandpa and he gave it to me as a present. The Sebring was the first car I actually bought. 

In posting this thread I just realized I don't have pics of my cars, so here are images I took off the web. 

View attachment 2000 S2.jpg


View attachment Picture 008.jpg


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 4, 2007)

Mini said:


> I get chauffeured in the Ghetto Limousine. (Now with less hobo urine!)



Around here we call it the Iron Pimp. Picks you up on the corner, takes your money and drops you off at the next corner.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## HugKiss (Apr 4, 2007)

2003 Red Ford Taurus SES. I love it.. before that I had a 1990 Red Ford Taurus. My first car was a Gold 1965 Ford Falcon. It was old when I got it but it was mine.  

View attachment MyNewCar.jpg


View attachment KathieNcarSpring06.jpg


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 4, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> My bike and my "boat" . 1979 Lincoln Mark V Continental, which is currently undergoing a makeover. So, my bike.lol
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.



This is my Connie. The date is wrong. Taken last summer.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 4, 2007)

i too, have a 98 green rodeo, i know yours was newer, but we have the same vehicle, lol...(to who ever posted it, we have twins!)


----------



## Robert C (Apr 8, 2007)

For now, I drive a 1991 Buick Regal Limited with about 90k on it. I've had it for about 16 months, and it's a pretty decent car. Nice and roomy. 

My fiance (Trisha), on the other hand, has a 2004 Dodge Neon. It's a decent car, but we both agree that her next one has to be roomier. The center console is a pain, and legroom in front is not really adequate for my long legs.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 8, 2007)

I drive a 2004 Mitsubishi Galant GTS. I love my car. :smitten: It has leather heated seats and I just love that feature. I've never had a car this nice  My first car was a POS Neon, then a Saturn LS (POS too), then a old plain Mitsubishi Eclipse ('91) and now my Galant. 

I like that I've only seen one other person in my area driving one, unlike with my Neon or Saturn.


----------



## Jane (Apr 8, 2007)

1997 Mercury Sable, V6, auto, 163,00 miles, still gets 20+ stop-and-go mpg, and 30+ on highway. Paid $4000 for it five years ago, I've put about $300 in repairs this year. As long as that's all I'm spending, I'll keep driving it. Not only am I not looking forward to car payments, I'm certainly not looking forward to full coverage insurance.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Here is my baby a 2005 Honda Element


We have a 2006 Element, in red. Here it is on our driveway, right after we bought it: 

View attachment Element_600.JPG


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 8, 2007)

Our second car is a '93 Plymouth Sundance - like the one in the pic, only a black two-door:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 8, 2007)

A 2002 Mercury Mountaineer, put 55,000 miles on it in 2006.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 8, 2007)

I LOVE Mini Coopers!! If I ever went back to a car (from an SUV), I'd have to have one....




saucywench said:


> View attachment 17743
> 
> Here's mine!
> 2004 MINI Cooper S


----------



## Jane (Apr 8, 2007)

I also have a 1998 Ford Ranger 4x4, standard, V6. My son drives it because the mpg is no where near as good as the Mercury.


----------



## Isa (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's my 2006 Chevy Trailblazer. It's nice but I miss having a pick-up truck.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 8, 2007)

I drive a 2005 Hyundai XG350L. Very "creamy" - yeah, she rides like a dream.

I love her!

View attachment XG11.jpg​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Our second car is a '93 Plymouth Sundance - like the one in the pic, only a black two-door:



AHHH! If I has a choice of a car, I'd get back my 94 Dodge Shadow 2 door (same car more or less as the Sundance), and get it totally pimped out. New engine, new paint, new wheels, new interior. It was my favorite car but would not last without an expensive overhaul. Man, and rims. I'd give anything to have a pimped Shadow. 

My current car and Worst Mistake I Ever Made (horrible financing, way beyond my budget, bad choice all around, though it is a decent car)
Gold 2005 4 door Chevy Cavalier. The Cav:


----------



## Donna (Apr 8, 2007)

I retired my 97 Saturn L coupe in December in favor of an '07 Kia Optima LX V6.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 8, 2007)

The back end of my car!


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2007)

i take the el, the bus, or walk. i prefer the bus because there are no stairs involved. i have never owned a car or even had a permit.. haha.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 8, 2007)

Donni and I have this, our Honda Accord Coupe, 1994..its pretty sweet, but we need to get an auto so she can drive it too!

This is the car we want  

View attachment Accord old.jpg


View attachment new accord.JPG


----------



## nickyuk (Apr 8, 2007)

I drive a Vauxhall Zafira, Black Plenty off room for me to fit in .....lol


----------



## shaz260281 (Apr 8, 2007)

me i drive not the car i would like but its cheap on tax and fuel lol
its a 2004 54 plate mondeo ghia 2ltr tdci.... one day ill have the car i want i hope!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

(My camera and my scanner are both on the blink. Guess I need to stop cooking for a moment, and do some geekery to get my imaging back up)

Anyway, My current commuter vehicle is a 2001 VW Beetle TDI. It gets 42mpg, and all the zip and zing of a Turbo Diesel. 
(picture of yellow bug, with black leather bra)

My backup commuter vehicle is a 1997 Mercury Mistake, with 300k+ miles, 2nd trans, 3rd alternator, 2nd waterpump, and 2nd set of disc rotors. Still gets 33mpg.
(picture of gold Mistique)

Mrs. Fuzzy drives a 2003 Honda Pilot.
(picture of dark green Pilot)

My truck (everyone needs a truck, how else do you help your sister move across town?) is a 1993 Ford F-150 4x4. 
(picture of brown truck with heap of trimmings from the back yard ready to go to the green waste depot)

My Showcar is a 1969 Ford Mustang Mach 1.
(picture of FireEngine red mustang with flat black hood, louvers, and spoiler.. and racing mags)

My project car/truck is... I've got my eye on this black 1952 Ford Stepside PU with a Orange Chevy 327.. but the wooden bed needs a lot of work, as does the body. Hmm.


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 9, 2007)

I drive my wife crazy


----------



## scarcity (Apr 9, 2007)

*Daihatsu Charade '88*​
He's _painted _ with water-proof house paint.

The door on the driver's side won't sometimes open so I have to crawl in on the passenger's side.

When it rains and I'm driving there's a big chance that he'll just die - but waiting about 15 minutes is enough to start that poor thing and drive a couple of miles more or so. No one knows exactly what's causing this, but there are some speculations. But as for now I just drive with a towel.

He has only 4 gears, so I kinda can't drive faster than 80 km/hr (50 miles/hr). I know for a fact that he can go as fast as 110 km/hr (70 miles/hr) but then it feels like he's just gonna fall apart.

He's old and flawed but I love him anyway  

View attachment DSC00215.JPG


View attachment DSC00216.JPG


----------



## scarcity (Apr 9, 2007)

Woopsie! Didn't mean the pics to be so huge 

Well, the car has a huge soul so I guess it's appropriate


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 9, 2007)

1991 acura legend...it's an apparent "luxury sedan," but where's the luxury without CUPHOLDERS?!?!?!?!


----------



## Buffie (Apr 9, 2007)

My daily drive is with Nigel Tufnel; he's a Jaguar XJR. Word of advice, do not name vehicles after Spinal Tap characters if you desire these vehicles to be something other than persnickety, fussy and sometimes a pain in the arse. He does, however, go to 11.

But my weekend go-fast girl is Josie - a very fat-friendly '69 Olds.

Here she is last summer when she got new slotted mags. 

View attachment JosieResized.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 10, 2007)

Buffie said:


> My daily drive is with Nigel Tufnel; he's a Jaguar XJR. Word of advice, do not name vehicles after Spinal Tap characters if you desire these vehicles to be something other than persnickety, fussy and sometimes a pain in the arse. He does, however, go to 11.
> 
> But my weekend go-fast girl is Josie - a very fat-friendly '69 Olds.
> 
> Here she is last summer when she got new slotted mags.



yet another reason for one to have a crush on you.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 10, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> yet another reason for one to have a crush on you.



:blush:  

Is the crush on me or my Josie?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 10, 2007)

Buffie said:


> :blush:
> 
> Is the crush on me or my Josie?



let's just say the car's the icing on a very sweet cake.:smitten: 

i used to hate big (and old) cars, until i got one('79 pontiac, The Queen Anne's Revenge, RIP)


----------



## Buffie (Apr 10, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> let's just say the car's the icing on a very sweet cake.:smitten:
> 
> i used to hate big (and old) cars, until i got one('79 pontiac, The Queen Anne's Revenge, RIP)



Duuuude, post pix pls tanx! 

The bigger the land barge the sweeter the ride, don't you know.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 10, 2007)

that's her...except mine was like yellow. looking at that picture(particularly the red leather interior) is bringing back such fond memories of my lady. i regret not taking more pictures with her...but yeah, big cars are definitely where it's at.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 10, 2007)

I drive Bridget, my *very clean* 2001 forest green Honda Accord. It's a sedan with a V-6 so it's a bit of a rush to gun it on the highway... though sometimes I don't actually realize how fast I'm going. It MIGHT have gotten me into trouble once. No really, it was just once. Haha. Damn DC Beltway at 2:30am.

My first car was a green '95 Mercury Sable GS "shag wag" (station wagon) appropriately named Felicity. She had some junk in her trunk, let me tell you. It was one of those cars with two seats in the trunk facing back so you could mess with drivers behind you. Sadly... Felicity was wrecked in an accident that wasn't my fault. It only Kelly Blue Booked at like, $1100 before the accident. It was "Pimp my Ride" material and I'm much happier with Bridget.


----------



## Friday (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm driving my ole grocery go getter, a '96 Nissan Quest. I like it a lot actually and it only has 71,000 miles on it. Since this is only the second car I've had since 1982 (no, that's not a typo) I don't think I'll be getting another car any time soon.

If I won the lottery though I would be looking for a '66 'Cuda and when I got done tricking her out I'd probably be broke again.  I had 2 '66's when I was 19-22. Unfortunately I didn't realize their value then (although I was obviously already hooked). One I drove into the ground and one got totalled when I got T-boned by a drunk.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 10, 2007)

Friday said:


> I'm driving my ole grocery go getter, a '96 Nissan Quest. I like it a lot actually and it only has 71,000 miles on it. Since this is only the second car I've had since 1982 (no, that's not a typo) I don't think I'll be getting another car any time soon.
> 
> If I won the lottery though I would be looking for a '66 'Cuda and when I got done tricking her out I'd probably be broke again.  I had 2 '66's when I was 19-22. Unfortunately I didn't realize their value then (although I was obviously already hooked). One I drove into the ground and one got totalled when I got T-boned by a drunk.



Those T-bones are murder on classic cars. My mom had a cherry 78 Grand Prix SJ totaled a few years back when she got T-boned...by her sister-in-law's nephew.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 10, 2007)

My car is a white BMW 5-Series, beautifully waxed, and is by itself a major financier of Persian oil companies.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2007)

The MBTA

(and my message was too short la la)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 11, 2007)

I drive people mad with my wacky sense of humour  

I don't have a car BUT i do have a petrol lawn mower that i keep threatening to ride Queen Bodicia style


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

I drive a 1991 Dodge Spirit. I'm going to drive it until it falls apart underneath me... which may not be too long from now, since I drove back and forth to Pittsburgh four days a week for the past half a year and I can't afford an oil change >.<

=Divals


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh... here's a pic of my old car, Cecilia, with my current car Molly in the background (under the kid and the hot fat girl ). Cecilia was a 1985 Nissan Sentra station wagon, made primarily of rust and paint 

I sold her for $600 when I got Molly, and used the money to pay off my debt and buy a stereo 

=Divals 

View attachment carwithcar.jpg


----------



## mango (Apr 12, 2007)

*My Jeep is almost 10 years old now and still in good nick.  








Easy to get around and I like the ability to clip curbs when I need to.


*


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 12, 2007)

Tooz said:


> 2002 Ford Taurus...SE? Or something. They all have letters at the end of the name on the back and I must confess I don't know what they mean.



I'm with Tooz. I got a silver 2002 Taurus. We live in Chicago and only drive it once a week.

But, I'm a car nut. Before the Taurus (which I bought for price and convenience), I had 3 old Volvos. An 1987 245, a red 1990 745 Turbo, and my favorite, a 1970 142.

Mine looked alot like this one, but it had factory steel wheels and was infection yellow. Fun car. Actually was pretty fat friendly. 






When I first bought it, it had a manual choke and the seat belts didn't retract. This baby was before retractable seat belts. Manual adjust.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 12, 2007)

mango said:


> *My Jeep is almost 10 years old now and still in good nick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mango....beautiful jeep. I knew a guy 10 years ago who put Chevy 350's in CJ's. I bought an 1983 CJ-7 and had him put a 350 from a 1972 Impala in it. Even with just a 2-barrel carburator, it drove like an angry horse. And, with the 10 gallon gas tank, I had to get gas about every 120 miles. It was like driving with an extension cord.

Anyway, mine didn't look anywhere that nice. Nice rig.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 12, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Mango....beautiful jeep. I knew a guy 10 years ago who put Chevy 350's in CJ's. I bought an 1983 CJ-7 and had him put a 350 from a 1972 Impala in it. Even with just a 2-barrel carburator, it drove like an angry horse. And, with the 10 gallon gas tank, I had to get gas about every 120 miles. It was like driving with an extension cord.
> 
> Anyway, mine didn't look anywhere that nice. Nice rig.



I had a buddy up in Peterborough, ON. who owned an automotive fabrication shop.(custom welding) That idiot put 350s into a couple of TR6s. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 12, 2007)

Buffie said:


> My daily drive is with Nigel Tufnel; he's a Jaguar XJR. Word of advice, do not name vehicles after Spinal Tap characters if you desire these vehicles to be something other than persnickety, fussy and sometimes a pain in the arse. He does, however, go to 11.
> 
> But my weekend go-fast girl is Josie - a very fat-friendly '69 Olds.
> 
> Here she is last summer when she got new slotted mags.




Is there anything I don't like about you?

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Hard Nard (Apr 12, 2007)

It's a 1997 Firebird with 3800 V6 (I coulda' had a V8!). Bought it with 38,000 miles, now had 104,000.

Maybe not a sexy as a Trans Am, but on a warm day with the t-tops off and the cd player turned up it does wonders for a persons attitude. 

View attachment PICT0006 copy.jpg


----------



## philosobear (Apr 12, 2007)

this be my chariot. Lovingly refurbished and now fully bonded with!

(see below)


----------



## philosobear (Apr 12, 2007)

picture thing not working. arg

(see below)


----------



## philosobear (Apr 12, 2007)

reet, ah think ah've nailed it noo 

View attachment bike.jpg


----------



## Red (Apr 12, 2007)

philosobear said:


> reet, ah think ah've nailed it noo





ooooooooh pretty!


----------



## philosobear (Apr 13, 2007)

economical, and fast too!


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 13, 2007)

I drive a really run down Maroon 94 Grand Marquis gs, I recently got the Anti rusting option on my vehicle, protects the whole chasis from rusting, and it took it only 13 years to develop it  

However, i'm not liking the 2' diameter hole the Timing cover...






_im 19 by the way, trying to make a joke


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 13, 2007)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Well..I felt like making a random topic and I didn't see any other topics similar to this idea, so..what kind of vehicle do you guys and girls drive? I'll get the ball rolling with my 1992 Jeep Cherokee.




I have a 1999 white Suzuki Grand Vitara. With the exception of one accident in 2005, it's been a very reliable and good car.

I still have a couple years of payments left, so I've gotta keep her road worthy.


Dennis


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 14, 2007)

2004 Chrysler Sebring convertible. I finally resumed my search and found a nice one. 






We also have a 1993 Ford Explorer with 200,000+ miles on it that my husband uses for work. 

Tracy


----------



## deano123w (Apr 14, 2007)

I drive a lovely lil citroen saxo vtr its silver and very fun


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 14, 2007)

An extensively modified and supercharged nighthawk-black 2004 Acura RSX and an also modified turbo PT Cruiser nicknamed by my 11-year-old son "the Purple People Eater." It doesn't actually eat people, but frequently feeds on unsuspecting automotive prey.


----------



## NettieBet (Apr 14, 2007)

2002 Ford F 150...My truckie is silver


----------



## biodieselman (Apr 14, 2007)

Ode To My Truck.:wubu: 

It's a man thing. Don't ask me to explain. 

Here's my 1990 Dodge 3/4 ton 'Trash Truck'. It's a diesel with the old mechanical fuel injectors, making the truck sound like a big commercial truck. After all, it is the same Cummins engine found in commercial duty trucks. More than once when going for an early morning donut run for Ris, I saw the neighbors come running out of their homes to set out their trash cans thinking it was trash day and they had forgotten, hence the name 'Trash Truck'. 

I bought a Cummins thinking I would keep it over twenty years. I've been trying to be green since the 70's. It takes a huge toll on earth's resources to make a new car & the Cummins in pickup trucks have been known to run over one million miles before requiring rebuilding. Cummins is the fuel economy king & burning less fuel means less combustion products per mile. Diesels, because of their fuel economy & commercial status, don't have to be smogged, even though they produce soot. Diesels make soot, but much less CO2 than gasoline. Starting 2007, no more soot. Clean diesels have arrived in America. 

Mine has the full Banks Power pack, PakBrake exhaust brake & Gear Vendors over/underdrive making six forward speeds. It has a double oil capacity transmission pan with temperature sensor & two transmission coolers because the Banks smokes transmissions. The transmission, which was OK for the 426 Hemi, was not strong enough for the Cummins & has every strengthening upgrade possible. Every wear item in the front end was replaced at near 200,000 miles & now the front end still drives like new, though approaching 300,000 miles. Cummins is rated for a minimum duty cycle of 350,000 miles. 

It's a strong trailer hauler, runs great, but looks like...well...a 'Trash Truck'. At least its got cool bumper stickers. (See Lounge 'Bumper sticker' thread.)

I taped the blue decal to the windshield because it will soon be on a new truck. That little blue sticker costs me $250 in extra insurance for a one million dollar umbrella policy, $100 for the license & $75 just for the decal. It makes me legal to collect waste vegetable oil. OK...I'm cheap. 

This old work horse will soon be sold (PM me if you're interested  ). Not to be put out to pasture, but sold to someone else to make the ole 'Trash Truck' earn its keep all over again. This year & body style isn't worth anything...unless it has a Cummins. It's still worth over $6k. 

View attachment resize2.jpg


View attachment resize1.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is my hot car=) wooohooo! It's just so pretty! I know it isn't much, but for over here in the UK this car is a rarity....it's a 3 liter V6   An Automatice Tranny with A/C.....a car with A/C in it over here is GOOOOD!  She's so beautiful....to meeeeeeeee

(Damn shame I have to share it with a boy  )


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 15, 2007)

1997 Citroen Xantia Estate (mine is in cherry red)... for which I was much derided at the UK BBW meet I must add - *coughs*Mike*coughs*  

But, I'm a drummer so need the carrying capacity, and needs must  Still, it's big, comfortable, I have put about 75,000 miles on it in the 3 years I've had it with no reliability problems. Oh, and there is plenty of room for BBW/SSBBW. What more do you need from a car? Not bad for the £1600 it cost  

Am I fooling anyone? No? Ok... well, despite all that I'll admit that I might consider trading it in for a maserati quattroporte when I strike oil, or work out how to turn tofu into gold (tofu MUST be good for something, right?)... 

View attachment 23701.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 15, 2007)

To be fair Matt....your car....crap, lol. We'll ok not crap, but you talk about it like its a sports car, lol. Kinda like Mike used to about his Estate Omega, lol. He used the drummer excuse as well, lol. There is NO EXCUSE, lol.

And the red car...is really ours!! We get it at the end of next week A car I can drive...YAY!!!! I tried to drive Mike's car yesterday...on a deserted country lane...and I still almost managed to run the car into the ditch, lol. I have this urge to be sitting on top of the left lane, lol...which puts my passenger into danger, lol. That and it's a stick....so after driving all nice and showing off my going into second without help or promting....I said ummm ok..wheres 3rd? LMAO. So yes, good job we are getting an automatic. I need to practice not crashing into ditches and running over peoples gardens. 

HAHA!

So when are you going to grace us with the precence of your beautiful car again? Would be nice if you were there too, lol.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 26, 2008)

This is my ride... wish I was actually driving it.

True fact: Bus drivers like me. I've been hit on twice already!


----------



## katorade (Oct 26, 2008)

My car in dire need of a bath:







I get a lot of comments like "what the heck is that?" and "why did you do that to the windows?"


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 26, 2008)

A 2004 54 plate mondeo ghia, mines just like this but only difference is mine is dark blue 

View attachment Mondeo11-1-1[1].jpg


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 26, 2008)

loggamatt said:


> 1997 Citroen Xantia Estate (mine is in cherry red)... for which I was much derided at the UK BBW meet I must add - *coughs*Mike*coughs*
> 
> But, I'm a drummer so need the carrying capacity, and needs must  Still, it's big, comfortable, I have put about 75,000 miles on it in the 3 years I've had it with no reliability problems. Oh, and there is plenty of room for BBW/SSBBW. What more do you need from a car? Not bad for the £1600 it cost
> 
> Am I fooling anyone? No? Ok... well, despite all that I'll admit that I might consider trading it in for a maserati quattroporte when I strike oil, or work out how to turn tofu into gold (tofu MUST be good for something, right?)...



You love that car more than i think you really should! Your self being a drummer there are lots of cars you could go for that are more stylish, but i think when you get rid of your car one day your gonna cry.


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

I drive a SYM 125 EURO MX






The only difference is the front of mine is held together with duct tape and I had to replace the left wing mirror now they dont match lol.


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a 2006 Saturn Vue Redline. I love my car! It has a 250 HP Honda engine in it...it goes fast! LOVE IT!! Oh, and it's silver, LOL.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 27, 2008)

katorade said:


> My car in dire need of a bath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The SVXs have always intrigued me, but I never have had the chance to check one out.


----------



## katorade (Oct 27, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> The SVXs have always intrigued me, but I never have had the chance to check one out.




Well you're in the same area as me, maybe one day after I get her fixed I'll take you for a spin.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 27, 2008)

katorade said:


> Well you're in the same area as me, maybe one day after I get her fixed I'll take you for a spin.



Cool! :bounce:


----------

